# Need recommendations for marco lens



## moriento (Dec 20, 2005)

*Need recommendations for macro lens*

Hi,
Need your help in some recommendations on suitable macro lens for my Olympus C8080 camera, please.....
Hope to take some pics of my shrimps in tanks.....
It will be better if there's any estimated price included.
Many thanks in advance.....


----------

